# Where can I get a "goofy jig"



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I knew a guy from south fl that used to murder pomps with a "goofy jig" here. was a hook slightly bent with a diamond shape lead cast around it, about a half ounce colored yellow white or white pink with a fly teaser. Cant seem to find one around here and im trying not to do the mail order thing. thanks


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)

If I'm not mistaking there was a thread about this the other night and the member www.fishing said he could make them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Big Ed (5/7/2009)*If I'm not mistaking there was a thread about this the other night and the member www.fishing said he could make them.
> ...


You have never caught a 50lb cobia in your life!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pic I found of one;


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *Boatjob1 (5/7/2009)*




Steve at Dizzy Lizzy's Tackle near Bayou Texar boat ramp has them.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

opcornthose are exactly what they say they are goofy. But hey if it catches fish i am all about it.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Dizzie Lizzies tackle shop on Cervantes has loads of them. I believe his phone number is 433-0785. He has a wall full of them.They are good people to do business with. Tell them Pat [wrightackle] sent you.Good luck.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone have any idea as to why something so vile looking would tempt a pomp?

Simply weird....


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Why would a Blue Marlin hit a coca cola can with a skirt on it? These are the main pompano lures on the East Coast and in South florida along with the cannon ball jigs {something else you don't see in the Panhandle} Actually that little tinsel fly looks pretty neat dancing above the jig.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Couldn't stand it so I just went to <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>Dizzie Lizzies tackle shop, picked up a couple of packs. They have a variety of weight, sizes and colors. Nice shop, Great service, Nice guys. THANXXXXXXXXXXXXX, T


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there any where to buy them on the internet ?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I looked all over the net and couldn't find them for sale. There were even guys on Craigslist looking for them or a distributor. I went to Dizzy Lizzy's and got a sack full last week. Can't wait to try them out. Good luck. T


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Just FYI, found this on another site: 

"Doc's Goofy Jigs"

Mastrys
St Petersburg Florida Fishing Tackle

Phone: (727) 896-8889 
1700 4th St S, St Petersburg, Florida
Pinellas County Florida, Tampa Bay Metro Area


And this one has the Silly Willy <SPAN class=highlight>*Jigs*.

Dogfish Tackle

Phone: (727) 393-2102
8750 Park Blvd., Seminole, Florida
Pinellas County Florida, Tampa Bay Metro Area
Category: Fishing Bait & Tackle

The Silly Willy <SPAN class=highlight>*Jigs* are virtually the same and work just as well. They actually make better teasers than Doc. They have better hooks much like the custom ones my asian friend Lee (Aquaholic) makes. He is the pompano master down here in Tampa Bay. We call him Grand Master Lee. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hot spots has them!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is one of the body's that i mentioned buying earlier and rigging it with a snap ring and a #4 Eagle Claw dressed treble. I cut one of the prongs off of the treble so that it would set right. Can't wait to try it out.... Tight lines, T


----------



## cudaman (Jun 13, 2008)

You can buy them here. These arwe called differently but are the same, pretty expensive but great with pompano.

http://www.joshuasjigs.com


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

We have plenty at GBB&T. All different sizes, colors, and with or with out flies.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I found some on ebay and thought about buying some but never did. The ones I found were 9$ for 10 jigs. Teasers were separate at 9$ for a 10 pack also.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Swim-jigs-Pompano-Jigs-premium-grade-10-jigs_W0QQitemZ270286709251QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3eee57e203&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I think they sell them at the Disney stores.oke


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Ya I found em at dizzy lizzys....im a dumb ass whos probly in to big a hurry to go to look and ask. Sometimes the tackle shop is to close to work and im still running from the clock :doh hope someone got a good idea and starts using em


----------

